# Hock has announced two new kits (Block Plane and Spokeshave)



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

They are announcing the new kits at the Woodworking in America show…



















http://hocktools.wordpress.com/2011/09/14/new-kits-for-wia/


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I fixed the images….


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

Very cool. Thanks for the notice, Wayne.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Wayne!


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

FWIW - - I like hock irons. However, I think their kits are a little over priced and, IMO, it is more fun to use your own wood and then you have the option of using some really interesting wood.

It is a little harder to use your own wood because the kits come pre-cut. I put together a plane made with cheap wood first be fine tune the dimensions and get everything positioned just right before I do the real thing with really interesting wood. The last plane I made featured leopard wood.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Spokeshave blade "made in France" ???


----------



## bravozulu (Aug 10, 2011)

I visited Hock's workshop in Ft. Bragg California. Bought blades for about 9 planes, and a scribing knife or two. World production of tool grade steel has shifted to France and China. To serve his customers, Ron Hock has to have a reliable supply chain, and in these unsteady times, France is it.

Sweden doesn't make or sell plane blades.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

crap…there goes more of my cash.

The spokeshave kit is VERY high on my list of things to play with.


----------

